# The Right Way to Trunk-or-Treat



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Shooting candy out of a cannon at TOTS... gotta love it 

Are trunk or treats common? I have never even heard of a trunk or treat until tonight


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Love to see plans of this candy cannon.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW, that's the coolest setup for truck or treat I've ever seen!!! Good for you!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not crazy about trick or trunk (call me a traditionalist, I guess), but that set up is wonderful! Would LOVE a cannon like that! I'll bet anything you were the best one there!


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Great job! I think you would've won 1st place at our trunk r treat for the cannon alone! We've opted out of it this year because I don't want to load up all my stuff.....maybe next year! I love your pumpkin too!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am anti trunk or treat, but I got to give this guy points for a good set up.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

*propmistress-* Trunk-or-Treats are becoming more common-- especially in rural areas and with church groups. There are several threads here-and-there in this forum about them. Most people don't like them-- I don't, in fact, like them either--but if they're not on Halloween and it gives me another chance to celebrate, I LOVE to go! 

For those of you unfamiliar with the concept of Trunk-or-Treat-- People just line up at their trunks in a parking lot or wherever the event is taking place and parents pass out candy to kids from their trunks as kids go trunk-to-trunk. You can decorate your trunk or not-- it's really up to you how much effort you put into it. The positives are that it provides a constant stream of kids to people who otherwise wouldn't have any ToT'ers, it gives kids in rural areas a chance to go ToTing without walking a literal country mile, and most people consider it "safer". (I put "safer" in quotes because safety is relative... and it seems more of an illusion of safety than anything.) Negatives are-- HOARDS of kids... and kids keep revisiting your trunk and you burn through a lot of candy REALLY fast. Another negative is that there really isn't a lot you can do in the little amount of time with "what you can fit in the car".

*UnOrthodOx-* Maybe when the holidays are over... I still need to draw up and post plans for the PVC gurney I made last year... only I have no idea where I put the plans since I moved *cringe*... I guess I could always pull it out of the bag and set it up and photograph it... I did take cannon photos. I'll try to put something together when time permits.

*StanFam3-* Thanks! You should have seen when I did the witch a few years ago! It was a blast! I had the fogging cauldron with full-sized candybars in it. I'd have the kids stand around my table as I'd tell them I had to "make" the candy... and then I'd pull things from assorted potion bottles and jars, put it in the cauldron, have the kids chant "Trick-or-Treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat", add a few cheesy theatrics and then pull the candybars out of the cauldron. It was a BIG hit!

*Shadow Mistress- *I'm also a fan of tradition... but who could pass up another night of Halloween? Not me! I have no idea if I was "the best" because I was so busy I didn't get to look at other cars! But, the reviews from passersby were great... so maybe!

*kissy-* Yeah, that's understandable. It is quite the pain carting everything to the party and then unloading it... and then loading it back up and taking it out of the car that night. It really is tough to find the right balance between too much and too little. Thanks for the compliments on my pumpkin too. That's my new pattern for this year. I have a few free patterns I've drawn in my profile photo album. You're free to download them and use them.

*savagehaunter-* This pirate lady be thankin' ye fer the compliments on her trunk. While I'm anti-Trunk-or-Treat... I still can't pass up the chance for more Halloween! I'm getting the hang of how to make 'em more fun for all.... though I still prefer traditional Trick-or-Treating to this Trunk-to-Trunk stuff.

Thanks, all, for your comments on my trunk. =)


----------

